# removing/replacing 2x4 in bathroom/laundry



## shan2themax (Jan 8, 2010)

In my laundry room, I removed some 'soft' drywall.  Behind this I found a rotten 2x4.  My question is this.....  my laundry room and full bathroom connect.  Is there a way that I can replace this 2x4 (it is a bottom plate) without having to tear out the wall for the bathroom?  there is no other rot and no active leak, so it has been that way for a long time and about a 24 in section of it is basically gone.. and there is no wood under this as the bathtub sits right in front of it..... I would upload a picture but I cant find the charger for my camera....

Also, I need to put support under this part of the house so that I can turn my w/d around and have them sitting along the same said wall, but they are front loaders so I dont want to  put them there without support.... 


Thanks


----------



## GBR (Jan 9, 2010)

"and about a 24 in section of it is basically gone.. and there is no wood under this as the bathtub sits right in front of it...." ---------------------   no need to pull the tub, just cut the drywall nails in the sole plate and to the floor. Add a new piece. Cut out the rotten PART of the stud, sister a new stud NEXT to it. Won't mess up the bathroom side at all, if you are careful. Use screws in stud/stud and nails in stud/plates.Add blocking same thickness as floor joists underneath for support.    Check for rotten joists.

Be safe, Gary


----------

